# Kenetrek Boots



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Kenetrek Mountain Extreme 400's

I just have to put in a plug for these boots, I have never, ever, truly been 100% satisfied with any boots I have owned and have tried a bunch until I bought these boots. 

Out of the box, these boots are extremely comfortable and fit very nice......

I got them just before a Bear Hunting trip to northern idaho and wore them in some nasty slick rock with a hefty pack and was amazed how well they felt, now I have about fifty miles on them and I grow happier with them every time I wear them.

Not cheap, but my feet are pretty important and I find these boots worth every penny. They better last a long time though :lol: I cant wait to try them out in the high country this summer and see how they go but so far so good......

I highly recommend trying a pair of them :O||:


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been looking at these exact boots for quite awhile now. As soon as my Danners wear out I *WILL* own a pair. Just out of curiosity, where did you buy yours? I don't think I've ever seen them on sale. Just a side note, I have a pair of their gators and they've held up great as well.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought them online, I believe it was through endless.com or something like that.......I have heard rumors that sportsmans warehouse will be carrying a full line soon though????????

I agree on the gators, best gators I have ever owned........I actually owned there gators long before the boots and because of the quality of the gators in sparked my interest in the boots......


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll preface by saying I'm a boot ***** and have never been shy about buying boots that I liked, regardless of cost. After hearing good things about them, I bought a pair from Sportsman's last year, took them home and wore them around the house, then took them back. 

I Just didn't like how they felt on my feet. I think once you hit a certain price point, it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll preface by saying I'm a boot ***** and have never been shy about buying boots that I liked, regardless of cost. After hearing good things about them, I bought a pair from Sportsman's last year, took them home and wore them around the house, then took them back.
> 
> I Just didn't like how they felt on my feet. I think once you hit a certain price point, it comes down to personal preference.


Still a Vasque ***** Tree?

Even though the quality has slipped a bit, they are the ONLY boot that fit my feet snug.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, I still have several pair, but I haven't loved what they've come out with the past 3 or 4 years. I've got some Danner's I'm working right now. So far so good.

Overall, Vasque has been by far my most purchased boot.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Tree is actually more of just a straight up *****. :mrgreen:  This is some good info on boots, I guess it is time for me to stomp buying the Walmart specials and get some real boots, now I just need someone to loan me some money.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I can only dream of owning such boots... Until then I will just wear out a pair of Cabelas high countries every single year and purchase a new pair every spring.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I can only dream of owning such boots... Until then I will just wear out a pair of Cabelas high countries every single year and purchase a new pair every spring.


You might want to look into a quality boot... Ive heard great things about Kenetreck but I have narrow feet and they dont fit well. Vasque however fit absolutely perfect and I wear them exclusively. Everyday, all day, work and play a pair will usually last me 3 years.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I went into sportsmans and held a pair of Kenetrek boots and felt unworthy. The tread pattern on those boots alone would probably afford me some more energy to cover some great distances. Those are genuinely some of the greatest boots on earth. 

2 years ago I developed the policy of avoiding any gear purchases in order to afford me some free time to get out. So far it has given me a little more freedom but I still get really excited about new equipment. 

Maybe I will change my handle to "budget hunter"


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I can only dream of owning such boots... Until then I will just wear out a pair of Cabelas high countries every single year and purchase a new pair every spring.


I was right there with you man, buying boots every year, breaking them in, hundred and fifty bucks a year or so.......

I hope that I get a few years out of these boots. A guy I know, in Wyoming, hunts (thats putting it lightly), works and plays in these boots like cfarnwide, and is getting two years out of them and then sends them back in for new soles/laces/etc (he told me what it was I cant remember now but amazingly cheap :shock: ) When I was in wyoming with him this past season he had just got them back and they looked like new......I was impressed.

If these boots don't last at least two solid years I might be hunting like Cody Lundin (dual survivor hippy) as my wife will not be very happy as i assured her they will be lasting me at least that long :mrgreen: I have heard about those boots now for some time from her and I am sure I will for the next year or so :lol:


----------

